# Do I have to use in-wall certified HDMI cables behind drywall?



## pwdbyamd

The title says it all.


I have one of these that I would like to run behind a wall. Any problem with that?

adorama.com/XC94112.html?utm_term=Other&utm_medium=Shopping%20Site&utm_campaign=Other&utm_source=gbase


----------



## danhawk911

If you ever sell your house it could fail inspection if it is not rated for in wall use. Also unless you plan on running it yourself no licensed installer would take a chance and run it for you.


----------



## cavu

Go to monoprice.com and get the proper one.


----------



## budwich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danhawk911* /forum/post/20805569
> 
> 
> If you ever sell your house it could fail inspection if it is not rated for in wall use. .......


----------



## alk3997




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danhawk911* /forum/post/20805569
> 
> 
> If you ever sell your house it could fail inspection if it is not rated for in wall use. Also unless you plan on running it yourself no licensed installer would take a chance and run it for you.



While I agree with the opinions of, "why take the chance?" and run an unsuitable cable in-wall, I'm trying to figure out how someone would know during a pre-owned home inspection that a CL2 cable was run or wasn't run? I've never seen an inspector take a wall plate off, let alone try to figure out what type of low(er) voltage cable was run. You're lucky if an inspector even checks an A/V cable for functionality.


Now, for a new home, I've seen the local city/town inspector check every cable, but that is before the drywall goes up.


Again, while the advise is "spot on" (and CL2 Monoprice is so cheap that it makes no sense not to do it), I'm just trying to understand how this failed inspection would occur?


----------



## budwich

I would like to know what the "safety spec" for HDMI cables is that it would be "inpsecting" for.... the "low voltage spec" is pretty "thin" at best. I hope all those "vga cable in wall guys" aren't listening, they might get really excited and start ripping open their walls....


----------



## Joe Fernand

Keep in mind that whatever HDMI cable you go with they are fragile - you won't be the first or last person who manages to rip the connector off of an 'installed' cable!


Plan out how you would replace the cable if it were damaged - and or run a spare or 2 x CAT6.


Joe


----------



## winsnrswin

The correct answer is; it depends.


First, it depends on what your local code requires. Most codes require CL2 rated cable for "plenum" use. It's been commonly called "In-wall" cable, but that's not really correct.


The relevant question is; are you using the cable to run in either a space above a ceiling that extends over more than one room, or in a wall area or chase that extends between more than one floor. If you are, then your local code will likely require CL2 rated cable. If you are just running it in a wall from you BD player to your TV then your codes likely don't require CL2 for that (although areas, and inspectors, do differ).


Low Voltage cables like HDMI cables are not really a threat to catch fire on their own. The question is, what kind of and how much smoke to they produce if they are burned in a fire. If they are in a plenum or chase, a fire in one part of the house could burn the cable and the chase or plenum could carry that smoke to a part of the house not yet affected by the fire. If you are just going inside a wall on a single floor, that's not really a concern. If you are going through ceiling or floor trusses, you should probably use CL2.


As stated earlier, CL2 cables are pretty cheap from monoprice so you might as well get them. If you already have a non CL2 cable and don't need one based on the above explanation, feel free to use what you have.


----------

